# EO and FO for bath bombs or bath salts.



## viccilynn (Apr 24, 2015)

So I am going to work with a friend that makes the bath bombs and bath salts to further my research. I want natural products. So if we use essential oils for the vast majority of the product but add 10% or less fragrance oil would it still be considered natural? Sorry for the questions that probably seem dumb.


----------



## Muskette (Apr 24, 2015)

Of course, there is a lot of discussion on what "natural" means and there is no set legal definition.  In my opinion, if a product contains a synthetic fragrance, it is not natural. I have several products that are 98% or 99% "natural" ingredients, but because of that 1 or 2% fragrance oil or preservative, I cannot in good conscience call them natural products. Using lotion bars containing cocoa butter, coconut oil, and beeswax as an example, if they are fragrance-free or use essential oils, I would call them natural. If they contain any amount of fragrance oil, I would not.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 24, 2015)

Technically no. If you search the forum you will find many discussions regarding this. However, the word natural is just that, a word. There is no policing done and anyone can use it. Heck, I see people listing therapeutic essential oils and technically there is no such rating for EO's. It's just a word. I see people using FO's and other things that aren't natural and state their products are. Anyone can.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 24, 2015)

viccilynn said:


> So I am going to work with a friend that makes the bath bombs and bath salts to further my research.................



What does the bath-bomb making friend say?  What do they currently use? And why?

ETA - what does natural mean to you, and why is it important to you?

ETA 2 - it is more confusing with the post in the member's ad forum!


----------



## viccilynn (Apr 27, 2015)

Currently she uses essential oils and a very simple bath bomb recipe. I was wondering if a drop of 2 of FO would make the fragrance more interesting rather than just lavender a couple drops of a musky or flowery fo. Don't want to do anything wrong. Maybe offer 2 lines. 1 absolutely all natural and 1 that is 95% natural? Noting that only the tiny bit of fragrance is lab created and tested thoroughly?


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 27, 2015)

Add to Effy's list of questions .... Do your consumers even care?


----------



## pamielynn (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree with DeeAnna - people want "natural", but they also want hot pink soap/bath salts that smell like pineapples. Let the customer be the guide. If you're not selling, let your conscience be your guide.


----------

